# Protein powder



## Beezy (Apr 14, 2017)

I'm currently using Gold Standard. My wife, bless her heart, usually orders it for me when she sees me low, so it has never occurred to me to switch it up. 
I recently heard a due on a podcast say it's overpriced cheap whey. What do you guys use and why?
Thanks


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 14, 2017)

Podcast was likely selling another brand. It's my understanding many companies actually buy their whey from ON.

If you like it, then keep using it. Or just eat meat.  Never understood the necessity of protein powder. It just means less steak for me. **** that.


----------



## Beezy (Apr 14, 2017)

Thanks Pillar,
He prefaced the conversation by saying that he would not recommend one, which is why I didn't fast-forward it.
I can only lift at 5:15am and don't really have time to eat until 9:30, so I like to have a shake on hand for the recovery and to keep me from eating my steering wheel.


----------



## stonetag (Apr 14, 2017)

Less steak=unhappy muscles


----------



## BRICKS (Apr 14, 2017)

I've been using ON for a long time, I think it's a good product.


----------



## Beezy (Apr 14, 2017)

Ive been lifting for about 18 months. I've never tried anything else, but just wanted to make sure. 
At the end of the day I just want to get on BRICKS' front delt level ffs...


----------



## mrmichael (Apr 15, 2017)

The only thing wrong with certain protein products IMO is that they are just not proper g's per serving. 
Some popular brands advertise like 30g per scoop and it turns out to be more like 20-22g....

I've heard good rep on them though, they are pretty good.


----------



## BRICKS (Apr 15, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> Podcast was likely selling another brand. It's my understanding many companies actually buy their whey from ON.
> 
> If you like it, then keep using it. Or just eat meat.  Never understood the necessity of protein powder. It just means less steak for me. **** that.



Or better yet season that steak with protein powder.:32 (20):


----------



## John Ziegler (Apr 15, 2017)

The best deal I could find took a couple months to get.

Amazon ran a special $50.00 coupon (came in the mail) to join amazon prime

Cancel anytime within 90 days.

Got a 10 pound bag of chocolate  cyto sport whey for 7

Used the same code with the gfs email and cc number 

Got a 10 pound bag of the vanilla for 7

Taste good I like it at one scoop it calls for three but that would be gross IMO

Shop around for deals they wont always come over night but they are out there

Paying like 10 bucks a pound or more for it is avoidable.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 15, 2017)

Sams or bjs. I use muscletech from sams. 6 pound bag for like 36 bucks


----------



## Beezy (Apr 15, 2017)

Gold Standard usually costs me over $9/lb unless Vitamins Shoppe is running a coupon, but they aren't that great either.


----------



## Superhenry (Apr 15, 2017)

I think it's still better to eat food rich in protein like greek yoghurt, cheese, egg or lean beef.


----------



## Beezy (Apr 15, 2017)

You are not wrong. It's just tough to get that post-workout for me. 
I do like a scoop of whey in a half cup of Greek yogurt though. 1/4 cup of unsweetened almond milk in there and it's chocolate pudding.


----------



## Dex (Apr 15, 2017)

I just buy whey isolate from a health food store. Usually $14.99/lb but on sale for under $10 at times.


----------



## Beezy (Apr 15, 2017)

Is there really that big of a difference between isolate and concentrate?


----------



## Beezy (Apr 15, 2017)

Most of the isolates I see actually say whey concentrate in the ingredients, which I always find hilarious.


----------



## Beezy (Apr 15, 2017)




----------



## John Ziegler (Apr 15, 2017)

Superhenry said:


> I think it's still better to eat food rich in protein like greek yoghurt, cheese, egg or lean beef.



The best time to drink a protein shake is after a big meal like a burger and frys IMO


----------



## Dex (Apr 15, 2017)

My ingredients: whey protein isolate. I mix it with other food and don't want all of the other added BS. 9g per serving=9g of protein.


----------



## Helix (Apr 16, 2017)

I think ON is $#!& and its expensive. I gives my friggin _*massive FARTS*_ too.
	Just sayin.

	Anyone try MYPROTEIN.COM?


----------



## Beezy (Apr 16, 2017)

Nope


----------



## Helix (Apr 16, 2017)

I hope it is as good as it says. Rated as top iso on labdoor.com.
was 59$ USD for 9 lb bag. Tastes good.


----------



## Beezy (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## Beezy (Apr 16, 2017)

The price is nice for 11LBS, but it's all concentrate.


----------



## Helix (Apr 17, 2017)

Beezy said:


> The price is nice for 11LBS, but it's all concentrate.




Yup. You gotta look. *They have a 100% isolate on their site.* Then google a coupon. Plus I think they give a big discount for first time buyer. The unflavored was just ok. I like vanilla WHEY better. (haHa). But there is more actual protein per serving in unflavored and no sweeteners. They also sell flavor drops.


----------



## Helix (Apr 17, 2017)

And no _*FARTS!*_


----------



## Beezy (Apr 17, 2017)

Where's the fun in that??


----------



## BigJohnny (Apr 17, 2017)

I've been drinking Combat chocolate for a while. Pretty good taste, seems to treat me well! Kind of expensive!


----------



## Superhenry (Apr 18, 2017)

How much though? 





BigJohnny said:


> I've been drinking Combat chocolate for a while. Pretty good taste, seems to treat me well! Kind of expensive!


----------



## BigJohnny (Apr 18, 2017)

I think it's $48 for 4lbs. I buy it from my gym so it can probably be a dollar or two cheaper, I just like to by local unless they're straight ****in me!


----------



## Beezy (Apr 19, 2017)

Do you buy it from gnc?


----------



## PFM (Apr 20, 2017)

Protein powder should supplement your already high quality animal protein source diet. The blends make the most sense. Proteins digesting and releasing amino acids at different rates sits well with me. Added BCAA's and enzymes are a must.


----------



## Uncle manny (Apr 20, 2017)

Check your local Costco I known mine sells 10lb bags of gold standard


----------



## BigJohnny (Apr 20, 2017)

Beezy said:


> Do you buy it from gnc?


Buy it at my gym! He's owned the gym for 36 yrs and I've been in and out of there since 86. He's just a stand up dude. Only real gym around here!


----------



## Beezy (Apr 20, 2017)

BigJohnny said:


> Buy it at my gym! He's owned the gym for 36 yrs and I've been in and out of there since 86. He's just a stand up dude. Only real gym around here!



That's awesome bro


----------



## Beezy (Apr 20, 2017)

BigJohnny said:


> Buy it at my gym! He's owned the gym for 36 yrs and I've been in and out of there since 86. He's just a stand up dude. Only real gym around here!



My Costco sells muscle milk only


----------



## Yaya (Apr 20, 2017)

Penut butter is the best


----------



## TrickWilliams (Apr 20, 2017)

Yaya said:


> Penut butter is the best



Peanut Butter is a dangerous thing in my house. Before I even know what happened, the jar is just gone.


----------



## NoQuarter (Apr 20, 2017)

I have been using BFD Nutrition for quite some time as an addition to regular diet.  Bulk concentrate, unflavored.  I don't taste so flavor is not a big deal. They have pretty good deals.


----------



## Beezy (Apr 20, 2017)

Peanut butter and Almond butter put me over my mark constantly


----------



## JAXNY (Apr 20, 2017)

ON whey is actually a very good product and a reputable one. Every comparison test I've seen, ON is accurate with their ingredients and dosages. 
I've used it plenty. I also like ALLMAX, I Have been using ALLMAX mostly.  They also have a pure whey isolate product with no other low grade whey in it, it's pricy though. 
But their regular whey cost about the same as ON 
ALLMAX HEXAPRO is good also.


----------



## ToolSteel (Apr 20, 2017)

Just coin up and get 20# at a time from eBay.


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 12, 2020)

this is a good deal, taste good & easy to digest in my experience

https://www.samsclub.com/p/muscletech-grass-fed-whey-protein-vanilla/prod24651981?xid=plp_product_5


----------



## david1992 (Mar 3, 2021)

I used to use what they sell at our gym, and then I saw vegan protein and read a lot of good reviews. I don't see much difference, the composition is also the same. Except that the one they sell in the gym is sometimes flavored with chocolate.


----------



## ATLRigger (Mar 3, 2021)

david1992 said:


> I used to use what they sell at our gym, and then I saw vegan protein and read a lot of good reviews. I don't see much difference, the composition is also the same. Except that the one they sell in the gym is sometimes flavored with chocolate.


Vegan protein will give you the worst gas.


----------



## Big Mikey (Mar 3, 2021)

If you like Gold Standard, great. It you're doubtful of the serving macros, you can always mix it with egg whites to make sure there's actually something with a complete amino acid profile in your shake. The heath & fitness industry is full of snake oil salesmen looking to pitch the latest Kool-Aid concoction of crap & any neckbeard troglodyte can do a podcast. I wouldn't put too much stock in everything you hear.


----------



## midevil (Mar 4, 2021)

Been using ON for years! They sell bags of it at Costco. Good enough for my post training shake.  2 scoops of whey 1 scoop of PB protein ...  BAM

It's good whey IMO bro.


----------

